# 585 or 566..Need help



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So now there are some deals to be found on the 585, I could basically get an 08 for the same price as a 09 566. Of course no ride review is to be found on the new 566 so its hard to decide. The 585 has stellar reviews so I want to make sure I am making the right choice. I know the 566 wiill have a cheaper carbon as well as wont be lugged and will be about 150 or so grams heavier then the 566. Anyone have any thoughts, both bikes will fit me so fit will work eitehr way


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I would go for the 585.

This is based on my personal experiences. I just replaced my 585 (damaged) with a new 585. I could have gotten the 595 but my time on and impression of the 585 were so positive that I saw no reason and just pocketed the difference.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

well - while the 566 is Looks entry level frame and while the stellar 585 is on its 4th production year with little to no modification (headset and fork for 2009) - that tells me the 585 is doing something right. I have a 2007 585 and its a wonderful frame if you care for the classic lugged design - I would pick up the 585 anytime!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

thx...since I saw the price rops on the 585's I decided to see whats up with the once not-affordable 586 model. Turns out they are giving great deals on the 586 and have lots of stock left in every color so I ordered a small 586 ll black today and am super excited


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

from where???


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I got it from my LBS here in florida, any dealer can call and get the same deal


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

the 566 looks really nice. I love the color scheme. I heard they're doing a 566 Sram Rival bike at $2500 and Shim Ult. SL bike at $3000.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I ended up going with the 586, got a great deal


----------

